# moving to america



## mrinalini86patna (Aug 11, 2011)

hi,
this is situation. i am working in india now. can i able to do my job in usa by using h4 visa


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mrinalini86patna said:


> hi,
> this is situation. i am working in india now. can i able to do my job in usa by using h4 visa


Read up on US visa requirements in the stickies at the beginning of the forum. To answer your question - no.


----------

